# Aluminum Tank question?



## daddyzaring (Apr 30, 2010)

Would two 150 Gallon Aluminum saddle tanks for a tractor make very good smoker(s)?


----------



## bbally (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes them make good smokers, you must pay attention to the heat the fire box can create as Aluminum is not happy with high heats should the firebox be designed to create 2200 F.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 30, 2010)

I also found 2 550 gal steel tank that he asking $75 for.  I am just trying to find a way to get them home, and a place to put them.


----------



## jdt (Apr 30, 2010)

thermal conductivety of aluminum is 4.5 times greater than that of steel, it will bleed off alot of your heat and therefore use more fuel but it'll sure be easier to move around and take less gas if you haul it alot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you have the means to weld Aluminum?


Bearcarver


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 30, 2010)

You know I didn't think about that.  I am not sure, but I doubt it.  I was just going to use the small mig welder my Dad has.


----------



## dick foster (Apr 30, 2010)

You can weld aluminum if you have the right wire etc. Can't use steel wire of course. 
You can even gas weld it with the right flux and filler rod.
I forget if you can use normal sheild gas or if it's just flux core for MIG. 
You don't necessaryly have to TIG weld aluminum but it does depend on what alloy of aluminum it is as to where or not it's easily weldable. 

A good welding book should be a good guide. Or take a look on Miller's or Lincon's web sites maybe.

I do know that with aluminum you can't go by color the way you can with steel.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 10, 2010)

you would need to change shield gas, i think to straight argon, also sometimes you can get a special liner that has teflon inside it which prevents the wire from getting bound up inside the gun liner on a machine that doesn't have a gun mounted feed. you also need to reverse the polarity on the electrodes inside the machine. i have heard that a little preheat from a propane torch helps because it will burn a hole through before it forms a puddle.


----------

